# Jhorer Brishti is 18 !



## cherine

Happy 18th
Birthday Jhorer
 I hope you have a great day 
And many more happy days to come
​


----------



## Like an Angel

Happy Brithday!!!


----------



## linguist786

Oh wow - happy 18th!! 
I don't celebrate birthdays myself, but obviously most people do!
Have a nice day my bengali friend!!! 
েৱল দন!  
ৈহপ্পী বর্থদে


----------



## Txiri

Feliz día, Jhorer, y muchos más ...


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡F*E*L*I*C*I*T*A*C*I*O*N*E*S!!*


----------



## elroy

*!عيد ميلاد سعيد *
*!أتمنى أن تستمر بدراسة اللغة العربية في العام القادم*
​


----------



## GenJen54

Happy Birthday!


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Muchas felicidades en tu día!


----------



## Whodunit

*Alles Gute!*​ 
_*Ab jetzt darfst du in Deutschland legal drinken und Auto fahren. *_​


----------



## panjabigator

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  Janamdin mubaarak ho!  Saalgirah Mubaarak!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Happy birthday, Jhorer!  Here's to many more!


----------

